# Nas pensacola fishing pier



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

THE FISHING PIER ON THE NAVAL AIR STATION WILL BE OPEN FOR VETERANS DAY WEEKEND TO COINCIDE WITH THE AIRSHOW! THE PIER WILL BE OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY. AN ENTRY FEE OF $5.00 WILL BE UTILIZED TO FUND THE 2012 HOSPITAL CORPSMAN BIRTHDAY BALL. 
STAY TUNED FOR UPDATES NEXT WEEK FOR OFFICIAL HOURS OF OPERATION. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!

TRP 
irate:


----------

